# Rare 50th Anniversary Schwinn Cruiser



## Xlobsterman (Aug 7, 2022)

I just found this bike on the FB marketplace, and decided to pick it up because the price was right. I love the sellers description, and had to laugh when I read it. It has a bit of surface rust on it, but it should clean up nicely. It is actually a 98 Cruiser Classic model, with a late 97 year build from the head badge date code.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 8, 2022)

I braved the heat out in the garage today, and did a complete teardown of the bike. All cleaned up, and re-greased. I give it an 8 out of 10. The kickstand is pretty rusty, and may not be salvageable? The crank arms are a bit pitted, and the rear wheel has some bad spots on the rim where it looks like some animal may have pissed on the rim while it was stored in the barn. But I am happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 8, 2022)

Just picked this up for a song,  Chiwinn Cruiser 7  

good for a cheap beater and rides nice too


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 8, 2022)

Got me a Cruiser 7 as well...Yard Sale score...for cheap.
Great rider, very fun


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 8, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Got me a Cruiser 7 as well...Yard Sale score...for cheap.
> Great rider, very fun
> 
> View attachment 1676862




Yea, I have pretty much put a hold on buying bikes online and having them shipped. The shipping rates have gone through the roof because of the inflationary factors involved. I picked this one up locally because the price was right, and it wasn't too far of a drive to pick it up. The seller insisted on a contactless pick up, and this was my first time doing that. He left the bike outside his gated property, and instructed me to leave the cash in a box he had out there.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 8, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Yea, I have pretty much put a hold on buying bikes online and having them shipped. The shipping rates have gone through the roof because of the inflationary factors involved. I picked this one up locally because the price was right, and it wasn't too far of a drive to pick it up. The seller insisted on a contactless pick up, and this was my first time doing that. He left the bike outside his gated property, and instructed me to leave the cash in a box he had out there.



Yessir...I agree. 
This one was about 2 blocks from my house. We saw it on a friday afternoon. I told my Wife I wanted it & got the ususal "you don't need that...it's made in Taiwan"! So we got in the car & took off.
The seller had 2 other bikes, a Huffy Beach cruiser & Mongoose Mountain bike. I pleaded my case & we went back Saturday...this one was the only one left. Picked it up for $45. It had a rear flat, so I walked it home. 10 minutes later I had a new tube in it & was riding to the beach!
I live in a very hilly area, so the gears are a welcome bonus!
Ride on Randall!


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 8, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Yea, I have pretty much put a hold on buying bikes online and having them shipped. The shipping rates have gone through the roof because of the inflationary factors involved. I picked this one up locally because the price was right, and it wasn't too far of a drive to pick it up. The seller insisted on a contactless pick up, and this was my first time doing that. He left the bike outside his gated property, and instructed me to leave the cash in a box he had out there.



Hey Randall, I get it on the ship cost. Coast to coast not under $150, so it doesn’t make sense with the less expensive bikes. Yesterday I sold the super clean Aviation Cyclery Cruiser Six (9 1/2 out of 10?) we were discussing last month, so glad you found one locally. Sold the Deluxe below about a month ago as well. These mid nineties Schwinns really do ride great and don’t break the bank, either!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 8, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Hey Randall, I get it on the ship cost. Coast to coast not under $150, so it doesn’t make sense with the less expensive bikes. Yesterday I sold the super clean Aviation Cyclery Cruiser Six (9 1/2 out of 10?) we were discussing last month, so glad you found one locally. Sold the Deluxe below about a month ago as well. These mid nineties Schwinns really do ride great and don’t break the bank, either!
> 
> View attachment 1676879
> 
> ...




Yea, I hated to decline buying that bike you had from my old shop, but the shipping price was just too high. 

The bike I got yesterday was only $50 bucks, and just a short drive from the house. It is not what I normally buy or collect, but I figured I would grab it to possibly make some money off of it down the line some day? It was all original, and just needed a good cleansing to get the barn grime off of it. It was a true barn find in the countryside of Maine!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 9, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> View attachment 1676879




Was this pic taken at Alondra Park?


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 9, 2022)

Sure was, I ride through there regularly. Saw all the geese and thought it would make a nice pic!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 9, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Sure was, I ride through there regularly. Saw all the geese and thought it would make a nice pic!




I fished there quite a bit as a teen. We would ride our bikes there and catch Bluegill, Crappie, and the occasional Bass or Catfish. Wasn't there a Schwinn dealer Circle Cycle across the street back in the day?


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 9, 2022)

Yes, it was a Schwinn dealer, then in the early nineties it expanded and became a huge bike shop specializing in BMX and MB. It closed for good about five years ago and remains a large, empty storefront now. ☹️


----------



## Thee (Aug 9, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Yes, it was a Schwinn dealer, then in the early nineties it expanded and became a huge bike shop specializing in BMX and MB. It closed for good about five years ago and remains a large, empty storefront now. ☹️



Bought parts there to build this frankenschwinn for my girlfriend (now wife)  in 1995? It was Christmas & her birthday time, all after market parts save for the frame & 7 1/2” diamond cranks & sprocket, it was all shiny and new and she didn’t know the difference, it’s all rusty now, I told her recently  I was going to rebuild it right, she told me to keep my hands off HER BIKE hahahahaha, yes dear lol




It had fenders, basket, little seat bag 🙂


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 9, 2022)

All shined up…Not bad for $40.00


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 10, 2022)

One thing to note: alot of people rag on these Taiwan built bikes for whatever reason? This was the first one of these 90's series bikes that I have completely torn down, and rebuilt. IMO, these are not bad quality bikes, and I would not hesitate to use one as a daily rider. They may not have the nostalga of the Chicago built bikes, but they are of decent quality except for stuff like the chrome! The crank and the chrome kickstand were pretty rusty, and did not clean up well. I have the kickstand soaking in evaporust, and I will see how that turns out this morning?


----------



## AndyA (Aug 10, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> The kickstand is pretty rusty, and may not be salvageable?



Nice find! In Saco, eh? My son-in-law is from Biddeford. Kickstand is easy. Go over it with some emery cloth or wet-n-dry sandpaper then brush on some Testors 1180 Flat Steel Enamel (the itty-bitty modeling paint jar). You don't have to get down to bare metal, just so the remaining rust is kinda smooth. It'll look good as new. Have fun.


----------



## AndyA (Aug 10, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> The crank and the chrome kickstand were pretty rusty, and did not clean up well. I have the kickstand soaking in evaporust, and I will see how that turns out this morning?



Postscript to my last post: Oops, I didn't see your most recent post. The Testors Flat Steel will work, even if there is some chrome left. You just have to rough up the chrome with your abrasive of choice.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 10, 2022)

AndyA said:


> Postscript to my last post: Oops, I didn't see your most recent post. The Testors Flat Steel will work, even if there is some chrome left. You just have to rough up the chrome with your abrasive of choice.




The evaporust is doing a good job on the kickstand. I just flipped it over to do the other half of it. I don't like to paint anything I restore. I am a big fan of leaving it all original even if the condition is not 100%. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 10, 2022)

AndyA said:


> Nice find! In Saco, eh? My son-in-law is from Biddeford. Kickstand is easy. Go over it with some emery cloth or wet-n-dry sandpaper then brush on some Testors 1180 Flat Steel Enamel (the itty-bitty modeling paint jar). You don't have to get down to bare metal, just so the remaining rust is kinda smooth. It'll look good as new. Have fun.




The bike came from a shop in Biddeford that is now out of business.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 10, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Sure was, I ride through there regularly. Saw all the geese and thought it would make a nice pic!



Canadian Geese no less. Their poo is annoying clumping in the tires. Sorry about that Chief.


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 10, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Canadian Geese no less. Their poo is annoying clumping in the tires. Sorry about that Chief.
> 
> View attachment 1677630
> 
> View attachment 1677631



Yeah, riding and poop dodging is an acquired skill in that park! 
Get Smart is an all time fav of mine and a Mel Brooks Classic!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 10, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Yeah, riding and poop dodging is an acquired skill in that park! Get Smart is an all time fav and a Mel Brooks Classic!




Are there any homeless camps in that park Ron?


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 10, 2022)

Nope. They enforce the no overnight camping rule there, surprisingly.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 14, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Got me a Cruiser 7 as well...Yard Sale score...for cheap.
> Great rider, very fun
> 
> View attachment 1676862




I picked up this 7 speed 2016 Signature Series Schwinn Panther yesterday at a yard sale. What a nice riding bike this is with the 27.5 wheels on it. It comes complete with bottle opener, and cup holder built in..................!


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 14, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> I picked up this 7 speed 2016 Signature Series Schwinn Panther yesterday at a yard sale. What a nice riding bike this is with the 27.5 wheels on it. It comes complete with bottle opener, and cup holder built in..................!
> 
> View attachment 1679639



Nice! Congrats, man!!
I have yet to ride a 27.5 wheel-size bike. I'm actually currently working on a trade for one, but the guy's flaking out on me...

Love the color of your new bike!  👍 Looks pretty mint, too!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 14, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Nice! Congrats, man!!
> I have yet to ride a 27.5 wheel-size bike. I'm actually currently working on a trade for one, but the guy's flaking out on me...
> 
> Love the color of your new bike!  👍 Looks pretty mint, too!




Yea, it is in great shape. Probably going to flip it though. These Signature Series are the bikes that Schwinn sold through bike shops and not Walmarts. Very good quality bikes.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 16, 2022)

This bike is now for sale on Ebay if anyone is interested?


----------



## ozzie (Aug 16, 2022)

Some of the Signature Schwinn bikes I’ve ridden are decent. I haven’t ridden a 27.5” bike but I have two 29” SE bikes. A Fast ripper which lives up to its name but it also has a surprising plush ride considering it has an aluminium frame. The Big style canti style cruiser is steel, huge and has a lazy feel, a result of its really long chainstays. It does ride and roll along well though.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Aug 16, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Some of the Signature Schwinn bikes I’ve ridden are decent. I haven’t ridden a 27.5” bike but I have two 29” SE bikes. A Fast ripper which lives up to its name but it also has a surprising plush ride considering it has an aluminium frame. The Big style canti style cruiser is steel, huge and has a lazy feel, a result of its really long chainstays. It does ride and roll along well though.




I do have another Signature Series bike, a 2012 deluxe cruiser. It also has the aluminum frame with 26" wheels, and a rear 2 speed kick-back hub.





I also recently purchased one of the limited edition 27.5 PK Ripper in silver/black. And this is a sweet riding bike!


----------

